# suggest an motherboard



## bestpain (Feb 9, 2013)

need a motherboard under 5k which supports till core i7,has minimum 16 gb ddr3 1600 mhz support,has 2 pci slot one of 3.0 slot,2 usb 3.0,2 SATA 6Gb/s slots


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 9, 2013)

*Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H @4k*


----------



## bestpain (Feb 9, 2013)

but it does not have pci 3.0 slot


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes it does.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 10, 2013)

Buddy, you can't get a Motherboard with two PCI-E 3.0 X16 slots at 5K. That is available with high end 10K+ Z77 Motherboards. All the sub 7K boards come with one PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot running at X16 speed and one PCI-E 2.0 X16 slot, running at X4 speed. One point, for utilizing PCI-E 3.0 bandwitdh, you need to use a Third Gen Intel Core series or Ivy Bridge Processor like i3 3220 or above. The PCI-E Controller is integrated inside the CPU die in case of Intel Processors and currently only Ivy Bridge series does have PCI-E 3.0 controller. So if any Sandy Bridge based CPU like i3 2100, i5 2400 is plugged into any of B75, H77 or Z77 chipset based Motherboard, then the PCI-E 3.0 X16 lane will operate at PCI-E 2.0 X16 speed.


----------



## bestpain (Feb 10, 2013)

cilus,i need a mobo with 2 pci slots and one pci slot should be 3.0 and i will purchase a i3 3220 also....and ati readon 7770 hd....suggest


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 10, 2013)

bestpain said:


> cilus,i need a mobo with 2 pci slots and one pci slot should be 3.0 and i will purchase a i3 3220 also....and ati readon 7770 hd....suggest



The board I suggested fills your requirement. *(two pciex16 slots; one is pciex16 3.0 running at x16 and the other is pciex16 2.0 running at x4) *
Did you really read what Cilius wrote?


----------



## bestpain (Feb 10, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The board I suggested fills your requirement. *(two pciex16 slots; one is pciex16 3.0 running at x16 and the other is pciex16 2.0 running at x4) *
> Did you really read what Cilius wrote?


yes

gaurav i have selected MSI ZH77A-G41 and ur model....what do u suggest


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 10, 2013)

bestpain said:


> gaurav i have selected MSI ZH77A-G41 and ur model....what do u suggest



This board is fine. You can buy it.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 10, 2013)

First mention your budget for both mobo and cpu. Suggestion would become better then.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 10, 2013)

He needs only mobo.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 10, 2013)

In the first post he asked for a mobo supporting i7. Then he said he would be getting and i3. So, that's actually confusing.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 10, 2013)

No, OP needs both CPU and Motherboard. He is planning to buy an i 3220. OP, are you going to buy both the CPU and Motherboard now or just the Motherboard? In case you're planning for both, mention the total budget as Saswat asked in earlier post.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> In the first post he asked for a mobo supporting i7. Then he said he would be getting and i3. So, that's actually confusing.



Op has choosen a Z77 mobo and mentioned about i7 suport - so I assiume Op will get a core i7 K series cpu later.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 11, 2013)

^
For a budget of 5k? 

K, lets wait for OP's reply.


----------



## bestpain (Feb 11, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> ^
> For a budget of 5k?
> 
> K, lets wait for OP's reply.



i mentioned that the mobo should support till core i7 and i want to buy mobo and cpu both....for cpu its core i3 3220......can extend my budget to 6k in mobo.......i have read posts that h77 and b75 mobo does not support overclock so i will stick with an b75 model having 16 gb min ram ,2 pci slots one of 3.0 ....to do crossfire with msi 7770 ,i am building a totally new gaming rig just need parts that can be used in future upgrade or be future proof..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 11, 2013)

Multi-GPU setup on a sub-6k board is not practical. The 2nd pciex16 slot runs at x4 which will affect crossfire/SLI performance.


----------



## bestpain (Feb 11, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Multi-GPU setup on a sub-6k board is not practical. The 2nd pciex16 slot runs at x4 which will affect crossfire/SLI performance.



not by much is differnce in 4x or 16 x


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 11, 2013)

Forget multi GPU setup with B75 or H77. Performance will decrease. 
Better get a single powerful card instead of dual card. If you get a powerful AMD card you can add a NVIDIA card in the second slot as a PhysX card.


----------



## bestpain (Feb 11, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Forget multi GPU setup with B75 or H77. Performance will decrease.
> Better get a single powerful card instead of dual card. If you get a powerful AMD card you can add a NVIDIA card in the second slot as a PhysX card.



ohh thats something new....can a pc have both nvidia and amd card installed?


----------



## Cilus (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, they can be used together. But you need to use some third party tool to Mod the nVidia Driver to use the nVidia card as a dedicated PhysX card. I am suing this kind of setup for a long time, check out my signature.Just one question, have you already purchased the CPU i3 3220?


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2013)

bestpain said:


> ohh thats something new....can a pc have both nvidia and amd card installed?



Read about Lucid Hydra


----------



## bestpain (Feb 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Yes, they can be used together. But you need to use some third party tool to Mod the nVidia Driver to use the nVidia card as a dedicated PhysX card. I am suing this kind of setup for a long time, check out my signature.Just one question, have you already purchased the CPU i3 3220?



i haven't purchased anything yet.



Cilus said:


> Yes, they can be used together. But you need to use some third party tool to Mod the nVidia Driver to use the nVidia card as a dedicated PhysX card. I am suing this kind of setup for a long time, check out my signature.Just one question, have you already purchased the CPU i3 3220?



and how to check ur signatures ...link ?


----------



## Cilus (Feb 12, 2013)

It is just written below of each of my post.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2013)

Despite the motherboard being capable of having PCIe 3.0 lanes, you will only have PCIe 3.0 lanes if the Intel processor being fitted in supports it. PCI Express controller for Intel is in the processor these days.

In simple words, if you will put in any Sandy Bridge processor or Ivy Bridge Core i3, you will only get PCIe 2.0 lanes on the motherboard. If you will use Ivy Bridge Core i5 or greater, only then you will get PCIe 3.0 lanes.

That said, *PCIe 3.0 should _never_ be a deal breaker.* Current graphic cards can't even maximize PCIe 1.x X16 or PCIe 2.x X8 as of now.


----------

